# 2 catering company's at 1 event.



## veghead (Mar 31, 2013)

Last week I had a meeting with a company that wants to put together a large buffet for there event (1,200 to 1,500 people). There was a second catering company at the meeting and wanted us to split up the dishes for the event. I have never dealt with this before.

The event will provide all the staff except the cooks. The also want us to have a cook at each of the 5 or 6 buffet stations for questions on our food and to replenish our food. On site is a huge kitchen with all the needed equipment and I could see it working if both company's did part of there prep off site. I talked to 2 of my cooks that moon light, have worked worked out of that kitchen before, and they don't think it would be much of a problem.

My plan is to do all the prep off site and then cook everything but the soups on site. They do not have any tilting pots and do not see how we could make soups for the masses on site. It is about a 5 minute drive for our main location to the event (should be under 15 after you look at the extra traffic).

Issues I can think of. What am I missing?

Kitchen we would need; 3 or 4 ovens, a few burners, tilting skillet, fridge space, and prep tables.

Buffet we would need; hot box, 3 speed pull racks, and a speed pull reach in for each buffet. If needed we can bring in part of these items or rent.

Food amounts and menu would also need to get hammered out.

I keep seeing in my mind an over all food shortage for the event and don't want to look bad.

Bring the refer/box truck for the desserts until it's time to start cutting them.


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

This is difficult. You are navigating through some pretty tough waters when you co-work with another company you know nothing about.

Even if you keep your part of the bargain, there's no way of knowing how the other company will do and keep up their end.

I question why a company would use 2 caterers.

Be as it may, you sound like you know what's going on especially since you have worked in this place before.

Perhaps you can meet with the other company to work out the details.  Good luck and let us know how it went.


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

Big Issue  if he makes someone sick from food  you all have a problem.


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

If I have any of the liability, I want ALL the profit. No way would I co-cater a job with someone that I did not know and trust.

What happens if you do everything right, and* they *are short on product or get someone sick. That's on you too.


----------



## veghead (Mar 31, 2013)

Thanks I never thought about the liability of someone getting sick. I'm going to pass on this one. My restaurant is vegetarian and the other company is not. I know the fund raiser will have a lot of vegetarian and a lot of meat eaters.

I am well known for turning down any catering jobs that want any meat.

edit spelling issue


----------



## durangojo (Jul 30, 2007)

veg head,

i know that it's a typo and you meant to type vegetarian, but you gotta admit, it does read pretty funny!/img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif

joey


----------



## veghead (Mar 31, 2013)

Thank you that made my own day...


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

Damn auto correct!


----------

